

ShowHN: Read articles and blog posts in a cleaner, readable format - AbhishekBiswal

Here&#x27;s something I made to make reading articles and blog posts easier by extracting the text from the original post and displaying the same content in a more readable format, removing all the necessary stuff. Calling it reedMe for now.<p>Sometimes we want to read something online (mostly on desktops), but we skip it because of the text not being readable or you find it boring.<p>Apps like Pocket and Instapaper solve this problem by letting you bookmark these and reading them later. They are super fine.<p>But,ReedMe makes the process faster, and let&#x27;s you view pages in a simpler format by just appending reedme.in&#x2F; in the original URL.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;reedme.in<p>--
I&#x27;ll be adding more features to it, customization options.
I would love some feedback on this, and suggestions.
Thanks!
======
slater
Instapaper has the textize option (free to use, I think?). It's a bookmarklet

[http://www.instapaper.com/text?u=http%3A%2F%2Freedme.in%2F](http://www.instapaper.com/text?u=http%3A%2F%2Freedme.in%2F)

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
Typing in instapaper.com/?text?u= seems tedious. Still, thanks!

~~~
slater
Indeed. And that's why it's a bookmarklet:

[http://www.instapaper.com/save](http://www.instapaper.com/save) (scroll down
to the second item, "Instapaper text bookmarklet")

